#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  О пользе мяса...

## О-сэл Лхундруб

Альтернативное мнение в преддверии новогодних праздников  :Smilie:  

*О пользе мяса и вреде йоги* 

http://shri-boomer.livejournal.com/398319.html

----------

Aion (28.12.2015), Lion Miller (28.12.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.03.2016), Дубинин (28.12.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Альтернативное мнение в преддверии новогодних праздников  
> 
> *О пользе мяса и вреде йоги* 
> 
> http://shri-boomer.livejournal.com/398319.html


Статья из цикла: "слышал звон да не понял где он".  :Smilie:

----------


## Кеин

_2.2 Амагандха сутта
"Оскверняющее"

238. Кто питается плодами и корнями, праведным путем полученными от праведных, тот никогда не лжет, никогда не жаждет телесных радостей.
239. Кто ест затейливые кушанья, вкусно состряпанные, поданные другими, кто любит рисовую пищу, – тот ест, о Кассапа, то, что оскверняет.
240. – Это запрещение скверного не приму я, – так ты сказал, о брахман, любящий рисовую пищу, вкусно приправленную птичьим мясом... Тебя я спрашиваю, о Будда, как ты учишь, каков твой устав об оскверняющем?
241. – Разрушение жизни живых существ, убийство и заклание, удавление и похищение, ложные речи, обман и обольщение, недостойное слово и прелюбодеяние, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.
242. Необузданность в плотских наслаждениях, жадность к сладостям жизни, близкие связи с нечистыми, несправедливость и неуверенность, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.
243. Жестокость и грубость, клевета и предательство, безжалостность и надменность, оставление других людей без помощи, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.
244. Гордость, пустосвятство и пьянство, лесть, зависть и высокомерие, несправедливость, спесь и надменность, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.
245. Зло и недобросовестность, лживость и двуличие, душевная низость и греховность, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.
246. Необузданность в отношениях к другим существам, оскорбление благодетелей, злоба и хитрость, жестокость и непочтительность, – вот что оскверняет человека, а не скоромная пища.
247. Зависть, враждебность, поношение, – вот что оскверняет человека, вот что оскверняет его, привязанного здесь к греху и после смерти идущего во тьму, вниз головою летящего в бездну.
248. Ни нагота, ни бритье головы, ни грязь, ни нечистота тела, ни пост, ни рыбная пища, ни заплетение волос в косы, ни обильные приношения, ни возжигания жертвенных огней, ни многое покаяние, ни наблюдение за временами года – не очистят смертного, не постигшего Вечной Дхармы.
249. Чистый в чувствах, охраненный во впечатлениях, твердо опираясь на Дхарму, шествует Мудрый, радуясь тому, что прекрасно и праведно: разрушив все узы (асава), далеко за собой оставив всякое страдание, он никогда не привяжется вновь ни к чему видимому и слышимому.
250. Так поучал Благословенный, и брахман, сведущий в гимнах, понял его: Мудрый, далекий от скверны, неуловимый, независимый, – разнообразными путями разъяснил ему истину.
251. Прослушав дивное слово Будды, – его, свободного от всего нечистого, предавшего забвению всякие скорби, умиленный брахман прославил Совершенного и принял его Дхарму._

(Сутта-нипата)

___
Польза в белках из мяса(хотя, вроде заменители сейчас можно найти искусственные) есть для некоторых людей(бывают исключения конечно, но это физиология уже и предрасположенность), а вот в убийстве ЖС - нет. И тут только праджней можно это совместить. :-))

----------

Алик (03.01.2016), Ассаджи (29.04.2016), Балдинг (02.01.2016)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Альтернативное мнение в преддверии новогодних праздников  
> 
> *О пользе мяса и вреде йоги*


Говорят, что мясо в современных магазинах вредно наличием в нем гормонов, подавляющих выработку тестостерона. Особенно вредны готовые продукты (из которых делают нарезки). Если Вам нужен тестостерон в избытке, то мясо лучше есть со своей фермы, да еще не жирное. А лучше, вообще, заменить жирной белой рыбой (Омега-3 увеличивает выработку тестостерона) и растит. пищей.

Это касается мужчин.

----------


## Росиник

Где-то читал, что последние годы  рыба и морепродукты из японского региона  перенасыщены ртутью. Это опасно, и многие производители, японские компании,  это скрывают.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Надо же, уже и забыл как на БФ администрация лихо удаляет сообщения  :Smilie: 




> Говорят, что мясо в современных магазинах вредно наличием в нем гормонов, подавляющих выработку тестостерона. Особенно вредны готовые продукты (из которых делают нарезки). Если Вам нужен тестостерон в избытке, то мясо лучше есть со своей фермы, да еще не жирное. А лучше, вообще, заменить жирной белой рыбой (Омега-3 увеличивает выработку тестостерона) и растит. пищей.
> 
> Это касается мужчин.


Это нынче всех продуктов касается. Фрукты-овощи также обрабатывают всякой химией для лучшего вида, ускорения созревания и продления сохранности. 


С рыбой также можно попасть, купив какой-нибудь пангасиус (http://fithacker.ru/articles/ne-eshte-pangasius/), так что тоже нужно смотреть откуда и что это за рыба. Лучше конечно купленная живая рыба, пойманная в известном, достаточно чистом водоеме. Собственно, такую и предпочитаю, благо у нас этих водоемов, где хороших карпиков выращивают, полно.  
Что касается мяса и гормонов - с фермы конечно лучше, но данная опасность сильно преувеличена http://mixednews.ru/archives/3898

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

В общем, сегодня меня ожидает курочка на аэрогриле, примерно вот такая:



А завтра шашлычок:



Всем приятного апетита на новогодние праздники  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (31.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В общем, сегодня меня ожидает курочка на аэрогриле, примерно вот такая:
> 
> 
> 
> А завтра шашлычок:
> 
> 
> 
> Всем приятного апетита на новогодние праздники


Не, дело в том, что разное отношение к мясу бывает. Если вкушать его с вожделением - это не то. Если же ради энергии, то бишь выживания тела, да ещё и с состраданием, - это буддийский подход, имхо.

----------

Aion (01.01.2016), Амар (23.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Грустно как-то вкушать ради выживания и энергии  :Frown:   Я люблю вожделение. Особенно отслеживать его в себе. А отслеживать его проще когда есть такой манящий объект, как, например, шашлычек  :Smilie:  Раньше я этого не понимал и отказывался от мясной пищи, даже выезжая на природу с коллегами не ел шашлык, ибо был вегетарианец. А теперь думаю, что такое самоограничение не чуть не лучше чем захватившее ум влечение ((
"Если мы не следуем за великими видениями, они находятся под контролем, и никакие проблемы возникнуть не могут. Мы видим их, мы даже наслаждаемся ими, но мы не попадаем под их влияние, поскольку мы остаемся в состоянии присутствия..." Только так во мне начало (иногда!) само появляться сострадание к существу, чье мясо я кушаю. Раньше было *нужно* проявлять сострадание, и я его зарождал регулярно, но в искренности его не уверен

Кстати, шашлычек был отменный, мягкий - в майонезе мариновали  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Грустно как-то вкушать ради выживания и энергии   Я люблю вожделение. Особенно отслеживать его в себе. А отслеживать его проще когда есть такой манящий объект, как, например, шашлычек  Раньше я этого не понимал и отказывался от мясной пищи, даже выезжая на природу с коллегами не ел шашлык, ибо был вегетарианец. А теперь думаю, что такое самоограничение не чуть не лучше чем захватившее ум влечение ((


Джигме Гьялве Ньюгу уже всё хорошо объяснил про таких как Вы  :Smilie:  (читайте КЛШ)




> Не, дело в том, что разное отношение к мясу бывает. Если вкушать его с вожделением - это не то. Если же ради энергии, то бишь выживания тела, да ещё и с состраданием, - это буддийский подход, имхо.


Помидоры тоже надо для выживания тела и с состраданием. При их выращивании гибнет множество существ.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Интересно, согласился бы Джигме Гьялве Ньюгу с Вами?  :Big Grin: 
Я уже давно не читаю такие вумные книжки, и даже КЛШ не перечитываю  :Frown:  Как-то стало неинтересно читать об одном и том же разными словами. Пойду лучше бутербродиков с красной икорочкой наделаю  :Smilie:  
Всем хороших, веселых, полноценных праздников!   :Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> курочка на аэрогриле





> А завтра шашлычок





> хороших карпиков





> шашлычек был отменный, мягкий - в майонезе мариновали





> бутербродиков с красной икорочкой наделаю


В 4 сообщениях из 5. Либо это попытка спровоцировать спор с вегетарианцами, что весьма абсурдно, особенно, если учитывать, сколько споров уже было, либо любовь к продуктам животного происхождения превратилась в манию. Если имеет место быть последнее, то с мирской точки зрения это выглядит странно, а с дхармической сообщает, что в данный момент есть все основания к рождению хищником, ракшасом, ну или добрым эскимосом при достаточном кол-ве благих заслуг.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2016)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Pedma Kalzang, спасибо, узнал о себе много нового  :Big Grin:  А любовь к постному салатику приводит к рождению мычащей коровкой? Ну тогда мы с вами встретимся в следующей жизни!  :Cool:  
А если серьезно, цель, которую я ставил, я уже достиг, то что хотел сказать по теме, сказал. Все остальное - ваши тараканы, с коими вас и оставляю  :Big Grin:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

*5 веских аргументов против веганской диеты*

Нет ни одной методики питания, одинаково подходящей для всех — все люди разные, и то, что подходит одному человеку, необязательно должно подходить другому. Лично мы выступаем за питание как растительной, так и животной пищей, и есть много доказательств того, что это разумно.
Тем не менее, веганы часто заявляют, что люди должны исключить из рациона все продукты животного происхождения. Нет, мы не имеем ничего против веганов или вегетарианцев: если вы хотите питаться именно так и при этом хорошо себя чувствуете, то это же здорово! Продолжайте в том же духе, почему нет? Но вот лгать и запугивать, чтобы убедить всех остальных питаться так же — это уже не совсем правильно. В конце концов, и у веганской диеты есть ряд недостатков.

Например:
1. Веганы испытывают дефицит многих важных питательных веществ

Люди всеядны. Мы можем питаться как продуктами животного, так и растительного происхождения. Существуют питательные вещества, которые можно получить из растений (например, витамин С), и другие, которые можно получить только из животных.

Витамин В12 — водорастворимый витамин, участвующий в работе каждой клетки в организме, это особенно важно для кровообразования и функционирования головного мозга. Поскольку В12 имеет решающее значение для жизни и не встречается в необходимом количестве в растениях (за исключением некоторых видов водорослей), веганы часто испытывают в нём недостаток: в одном исследовании говорится, что 92% веганов испытывают нехватку этого вещества в организме.

Но В12 — это только верхушка айсберга. Есть и другие менее известные питательные вещества, содержащиеся только в продуктах животного происхождения и имеющие решающее значение для оптимального функционирования организма.

Вот несколько примеров:

— Животный белок содержит все незаменимые аминокислоты в правильном соотношении — это важно для роста мышечной массы и здоровья костей. Веганы же не получают никаких животных белков.

— Креатин помогает создавать запас энергии в клетках. Исследования показывают, что вегетарианцы испытывают дефицит креатина.

— Карнозин защищает от различных дегенеративных процессов в организме и может защитить от старения. Он содержится только в продуктах животного происхождения.

— Докозагексаеновая кислота (DHA) является наиболее активной формой жирных кислот омега-3. Она содержится, прежде всего, в продуктах животного происхождения. То же вещество, полученное из растений, не так эффективно преобразуется в организме в DHA.

Веганы могут возразить: зато продукты животного происхождения в большом количестве содержат насыщенные жиры и холестерин.

Холестерин является одной из важнейших молекул в организме и частью каждой клеточной мембраны, он также необходим для производства стероидных гормонов вроде тестостерона. Исследования показывают, что потребление насыщенных жиров коррелирует с повышенным уровнем тестостерона. Неудивительно, что у веганов и вегетарианцев наблюдается значительно более низкий уровень тестостерона, чем у мясоедов.

Итог: строгие веганы испытывают дефицит многих важных питательных веществ, включая витамин B12 и креатин. Исследования подтверждают, что веганы имеют значительно более низкий уровень тестостерона по сравнению с мясоедами.
2. Нет никаких исследований, доказывающих, что веганская диета лучше других

Несмотря на утверждения сторонников веганской диеты, нет никаких контролируемых исследований, доказывающих, что этот метод питания лучше всех остальных. Они часто утверждают, что низкое содержание углеводов и высокое содержание жиров в рационе (в отличие от веганской диеты) является опасным и что эти данные доказывают её превосходство.

А где доказательства?

В одном из экспериментов сравнили диету Аткинса (низкоуглеводную с высоким содержанием жиров) с диетой Орниша (с низким содержанием жиров, почти вегетарианской). Это исследование ясно демонстрирует, что диета Аткинса вызывает улучшения почти по всем критериям здоровья, хотя не все из них были статистически значимыми:

— Группа Аткинса потеряла больше веса: в среднем каждый испытуемый сбросил по 5 кг, в то время как группа Орниша потеряла по 2,5 кг.

— В группе Аткинса наблюдалось снижение артериального давления.

— В группе Аткинса увеличились липопротеины высокой плотности («хороший» холестерин).

— В группе Аткинса произошло большее снижение триглицеридов: 29,3 мг/л по сравнению с 4,9 мг/л.

Кроме того, довести диету Аткинса до конца было проще хотя бы потому, что её легче придерживаться. Таким образом, у диеты Аткинса было несколько важных преимуществ по сравнению с диетой Орниша.

Далее, есть несколько исследований, доказывающих пользу для здоровья и снижение смертности среди веганов и вегетарианцев, например, исследования Церкви адвентистов седьмого дня. Проблемой является то, что эти исследования можно назвать скорее наблюдениями — они демонстрируют только изменения, но не дают представления о причинах.

Вегетарианцы здоровее, вероятно, потому, что они лучше заботятся о своём здоровье в целом, едят больше овощей, меньше склонны к курению и чаще занимаются физическими упражнениями — это не имеет ничего общего с избеганием продуктов животного происхождения. В другом исследовании, проведённом среди 10 тыс человек, как веганов, так и мясоедов, заботящихся о своём здоровье, никакой разницы в смертности не наблюдалось.

Один контролируемый эксперимент показал, что веганская диета более эффективна против диабета, чем официальная диета, рекомендованная Американской диабетической ассоциацией. Тем не менее, низкоуглеводная диета была также изучена в том же ключе и продемонстрировала гораздо более мощный положительный эффект.

Итог: Несмотря на всю пропаганду, нет никаких доказательств того, что веганская диета лучше, чем другие диеты, что подтверждено исследованиями.
3. Сторонники веганской диеты используют ложь и запугивание, чтобы продвинуть свои взгляды

Некоторые сторонники веганской диеты не слишком честны, когда пытаются убедить других в достоинствах своего подхода к питанию: они активно используют ложь и запугивание, чтобы отпугнуть людей от жиров и продуктов животного происхождения.

Несмотря на пропаганду, в действительности нет никаких доказательств того, что мясо, яйца или питательные вещества животного происхождения, в которых содержатся насыщенные жиры и холестерин, причиняют вред. Люди, продвигающие веганскую диету, должны быть более честны и не использовать тактику запугивания и лжи, чтобы заставить людей чувствовать себя виноватыми из-за потребления продуктов животного происхождения, являющихся вполне здоровой пищей.

Хотелось бы кратко упомянуть о китайском исследовании, пропагандирующем строгое вегетарианство и «доказывающем», что это — правильный выбор. Это было обсервационное исследование, проведенное учёным, безумно влюбленным в свою теорию: он выбрал те данные, которые поддерживали его выводы, и проигнорировал те, которые в них не вписывались. В итоге результаты исследования были полностью развенчаны. Для более полной информации можно изучить следующее:

— Дениз Мингер (Denise Minger) «Китайское исследование — факты или заблуждения»;
— Крис Мастерджон (Chris Masterjohn) «То, что доктор Кэмпбелл не скажет вам о китайском исследовании».

Кроме того, в том же Китае недавно были проведены новые изыскания, прямо противоречащие предыдущим: у мужчин, регулярно употребляющих в пищу красное мясо, снижается риск сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний, а у женщин — риск возникновения рака.

Итог: сторонники веганства часто используют тактику разжигания страха и запугивания, чтобы убедить людей не есть продукты животного происхождения. Они в качестве доказательства часто ссылаются на китайское исследование, которое было полностью разоблачено.
4. Веганская диета может работать в краткосрочной перспективе

Если вы зайдёте на любой веганский форум, то быстро найдёте там истории людей, начавших придерживаться веганской диеты и осознавших её удивительные преимущества для здоровья. Нет никаких оснований полагать, что все эти люди лгут, но важно иметь в виду, что эти данные — неофициальны. Это не наука.

Вы найдёте те же самые истории успеха, касающиеся почти любой другой диеты. А ещё можно найти истории людей, придерживающихся веганской диеты и получивших в итоге ужасный результат. Да, мы считаем, что веганская диета имеет ряд преимуществ для здоровья у многих людей — но в краткосрочной перспективе, до того, как возникнет дефицит некоторых питательных веществ.

Веганская диета не просто рекомендует избегать продуктов животного происхождения, но также сахара, рафинированных углеводов, обработанных растительных масел и транс-жиров, далее людям рекомендуется бросить курить и начать тренировки — здесь слишком много сопутствующих факторов, которыми можно легко объяснить все положительные эффекты.

Перечисленные продукты — действительно нездоровая пища, в этом мы согласны с веганами, и отказ от них влечёт за собой значительные преимущества. Однако растительные диеты, включающие в себя немного животных продуктов (например, целое яйцо или жирную рыбу), будет гораздо полезнее в долгосрочной перспективе, чем диета, исключая продукты животного происхождения полностью.

Итог: строго веганская диета также рекомендует избегать употребления сахара, рафинированных углеводов, растительные масел и транс-жиров. Это, вероятно, и является причиной пользы для здоровья, а вовсе не полное исключение продуктов животного происхождения.
5. Полностью объективных причин избегать продуктов животного происхождения нет

Люди ели мясо на протяжении сотен тысяч (или даже миллионов) лет — мы так развивались. Наши тела вполне способны переварить, абсорбировать и в полной мере использовать множество полезных веществ, содержащихся в продуктах животного происхождения.

Это правда, что обработанное пестицидами мясо наносит вред и что то, как обращаются с животными в наши дни, не слишком правильно. Однако животные, питающиеся природными продуктами (например, коров надо кормить травой) и те, которых кормят на фермах непонятно чем, — это не одно и то же.

Обработанное мясо наносит вред, что подтверждается многими исследованиями, но это не относится к естественному, необработанному мясу. Необработанное красное мясо на самом деле не имеет связи с сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями, диабетом или риском смерти. Есть лишь очень слабая связь с повышенным риском развития рака, и это, вероятно, вызвано чрезмерным употреблением пищи, а не самим мясом.

Связь насыщенных жиров с заболеваниями сердца также не была доказана. Исследование, в котором приняли участие почти 350 тыс человек, не обнаружило в буквальном смысле никакой связи между потреблением насыщенных жиров и сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями.

Исследования яиц также не подтвердили слухи об их негативном влиянии на здоровье. Несколько долгосрочных изысканий, проведённых относительно частого потребления чрезвычайно богатых холестерином яиц, не выявили никаких негативных последствий.

Дело в том, что продукты животного происхождения — мясо, рыба, яйца и молочные продукты — для тех, кто не имеет к ним индивидуальной непереносимости, чрезвычайно питательны. Они содержат высококачественный белок, полезные жиры, витамины, минералы и различные менее известные питательные вещества, оказывающие существенное влияние на здоровье человека.

Итог: единственными причинами, по которым можно отказаться от употребления животных продуктов, являются эстетические или религиозные убеждения, но никаких научно обоснованных фактов для этого нет.
http://www.fresher.ru/2013/09/06/5-v...anskoj-diety/#

----------

Буль (21.03.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Конечно опасность привычки наедаться мясом - скрытая. Если бы это было всем очевидно, то и не было бы большой заслуги в том, чтобы преодолеть в себе это. Ясно что тут Злой Мара постарался, чтобы по возможности скрыть негативные аспекты мясоедения и позитивные аспекты вегетарианства. 

Но нам должно быть понятно, что люди, не способные ограничить себя в такой привычке и вовлеченные в массовые убийства живых существ в роли заказчиков - сами себя зачисляют в группу риска. 

Такой человек рискует переродиться в бежной стране, где люди голодают, в бедной семье, у которой нет имущества, а сам он будет страдать от нищеты и отсутствия перспектив. А потому что в прошлой жизни, когда были возможности, не захотел ограничивать свои страсти. 

И наоборот, человек, который сознательно выбирает вегетарианство, получает дополнительный шанс родиться в следующей жизни в нормальной, благополучной стране, где живут богатые люди, и им не надо унижаться ради добычи пропитания. 

Поэтому пусть каждый подумает и решит что для него лучше. Допускаю, что некоторым на самом деле надоела жизнь в благополучной стране и они всерьез (подсознательно) хотели бы родиться где-нить в племени дикарей на Новой Гвинее или в племени веселых сомалийских пиратов. А чтобы дорваться до вольной романтики жизни этих славных народов.  :Cool:  ... Ну что же...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И наоборот, человек, который сознательно выбирает вегетарианство, получает дополнительный шанс родиться в следующей жизни в нормальной, благополучной стране, где живут богатые люди, и им не надо унижаться ради добычи пропитания.


Скорее, человек, который выбирает веганство, причём обязуется есть исключительно скудный урожай, который он вырастил самолично без вспашки, применения пестицидов и выпалывания сорняков. Для того, чтобы переродиться в следующий раз нормальной, благополучной стране, где живут богатые люди, которые вдоволь питаются пищей, при выращивании которой умерло огромное количество живых существ, чтобы в следующий раз переродиться в Новой Гвинее или вообще животным. Такова абсурдность самсары.

----------

Kit (06.04.2016), ullu (19.02.2016), Won Soeng (19.02.2016), Джигме (02.05.2016), Монферран (28.04.2016), Нико (19.02.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее, человек, который выбирает веганство, причём обязуется есть исключительно скудный урожай, который он вырастил самолично без вспашки, применения пестицидов и выпалывания сорняков. Для того, чтобы переродиться в следующий раз нормальной, благополучной стране, где живут богатые люди, которые вдоволь питаются пищей, при выращивании которой умерло огромное количество живых существ, чтобы в следующий раз переродиться в Новой Гвинее или вообще животным. Такова абсурдность самсары.


Мне всегда вспоминается почему-то пример Савелия Крамарова, который стал веганом, пробежки каждый день по Майями Бич, и в итоге умер от рака. Абсурдность сансары во всей красе. (

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мясо оттого и вкусно для языка, что содержит легко усваиваемые (на фоне многих других пищевых альтернатив) формы энергии и элементов для поддержания жизненных сил нашего тела. Термическая обработка мяса еще более облегчает усваиваемость, поэтому вкус для языка оказывается еще лучше. 

Культ тела имеет много разных форм. Так же как и культ духа. Разные идеи сталкиваются между собой и люди находят прибежища в этих разных идеях на тот или другой период жизни для себя.

Но каким бы сильным и здоровым ни было тело в молодости или старости - это тело не вечно. И каким бы сильным ни был дух в этом теле, он рассеивается во сне, в болезни, в зависимости, в принуждении.

Поэтому учение Будды не о том, как взращивать и поддерживать силы тела и духа, а в том, чтобы постичь их возникновение и прекращение, увидеть, что всякое достигаемое счастье мимолетно и оно неудержимо даже самыми невероятными усилиями и нет ни одного удела, ни одного закутка, где что-то различимое от другого не было бы подвержено возникновению и прекращению, не было бы обусловлено другими возникающими и прекращающимися причинами и условиями.

Глубочайший вывод учения Будды в том, что нерожденный покой, безмятежность, не требуют каких-то усилий, в том, что удовлетворенность основанная на безмятежности прочна и нерушима, что все возникающие беспокойства могут быть обнаружены и лишены пищи. 

Стремление же к сохранению рожденного тела от неизбежной старости и смерти коренится в неведении становления и рождения.
Когда мудрость внимания к становлению и рождению, к взаимообусловленности всего, освещает тщетность этих стремлений, рождается основа для умеренности в поддержании жизненных сил, рождается нейтральность восприятия разных фаз жизни от юности к увяданию, без тщетных попыток удержать одно и отстраниться от другого.

Лишь устраняя омрачения можно естественным образом не ускорять распад и разрушение, не гоняясь за видимостью молодости и здоровья, подтачивая сами основы жизненных сил, когда отложенное искусственными средствами увядание более невозможно сдерживать и гнет старости преодолевается тяжело и мучительно. 

Если сильны убеждения в том, что необходимо поддерживать уровень сил и здоровья на предельно высоком уровне - было бы странным просто пытаться с этим убеждением как-то спорить, бороться с ним, критиковать или высмеивать. Человек будет этим убеждением питать свои устремления и действия и проживет свою жизнь испытывая как наслаждение успехами, так и горечь неудач.

Принять прибежище в Дхарме Будды - не формально-ритуально, а увидев свободу от привязанностей и заблуждений, обнаружив в безмятежности счастье - большая редкость.

Люди ищут смысл жизни, потому что к рождению их привели привязанности к чувственно насыщенной жизни. Увидеть, что любой смысл есть лишь плод жаждущего смысла воображения - значит успокоить эту жажду смысла. Это все равно, что перестать крутить калейдоскоп в ожидании лишь определенной картинки, понимая, что среди всех получающихся картинок нет особенных безусловно, что все особенности обусловлены нашими лишь привычками и приверженностями. И тогда внимание может быть направлено на суть и содержание этих привычек и приверженностей, чтобы понять их "калейдоскоп", чтобы увидеть, что ни в одной из них так же нет безусловной особенности.

----------

Kit (06.04.2016), Монферран (28.04.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Wan Soeng, в начало вашего поста просится ещё фраза типа: "Ао! Слушайте меня, люди и дэвы!"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Скорее, человек, который выбирает веганство, причём обязуется есть исключительно скудный урожай, который он вырастил самолично без вспашки, применения пестицидов и выпалывания сорняков. Для того, чтобы переродиться в следующий раз нормальной, благополучной стране, где живут богатые люди, которые вдоволь питаются пищей, при выращивании которой умерло огромное количество живых существ, чтобы в следующий раз переродиться в Новой Гвинее или вообще животным. Такова абсурдность самсары.


Вот это крутая цепочка. Почему-то никогда в голову не приходило продолжение цепочки про заслуги.

----------

Won Soeng (19.02.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Wan Soeng, в начало вашего поста просится ещё фраза типа: "Ао! Слушайте меня, люди и дэвы!"


Я тоже думаю, что меня во фразе очень много.

----------

Монферран (28.04.2016)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

PampKin Head (21.03.2016), Won Soeng (22.03.2016), Дубинин (21.03.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Говорят, что мясо в современных магазинах вредно наличием в нем гормонов, подавляющих выработку тестостерона.


Говорят что кур доят (с) народ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Во-первых, было бы любопытно узнать зачем кому-то понадобилось бы пичкать животных "гормонами, подавляющими выработку тестостерона". Чтобы они потеряли мясную массу, чтоль?
Во-вторых, покажите мне гормон, который в анаэробной среде не разрушается при химическом и тепловом воздействии.




> Особенно вредны готовые продукты (из которых делают нарезки).


То есть лучше употреблять продукты ненарезанными?




> Если Вам нужен тестостерон в избытке, то мясо лучше есть со своей фермы


Угу, для реализации этого совета осталось приобрести собственную ферму...  :Kiss: 




> А лучше, вообще, заменить жирной белой рыбой


Тоже с собственной рыбной фермы, надо полагать?

----------


## Эделизи

> Мне всегда вспоминается почему-то пример Савелия Крамарова, который стал веганом, пробежки каждый день по Майями Бич, и в итоге умер от рака. Абсурдность сансары во всей красе. (


Да. Еще Савелий был вот прям уверен, что доживет до 120 лет как минимум, и вообще был на большом подъеме. Короче, перло его.
У меня был знакомый наркоман. Тяжелый. Самостоятельно слез с наркотика, сел на здоровую диету. Стал заниматься духовностью, а также пробежки, спорт. Светиться прям начал. Через пол-года - сердечный приступ и вуаля...

----------

Алик (29.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2016), Дубинин (21.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2016), Чагна Дордже (22.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У меня был знакомый наркоман. Тяжелый. Самостоятельно слез с наркотика, сел на здоровую диету. Стал заниматься духовностью, а также пробежки, спорт. Светиться прям начал. Через пол-года - сердечный приступ и вуаля...


Всё-таки он умер в лучшем состоянии, чем если бы не спрыгнул с наркотиков.

----------

Kit (06.04.2016), Алик (22.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 


Полностью согласен. Столько мракобесия в диетических культах - жуть!
Один чудак уперся и манипулирует исследованиями, другие чудаки едва не молятся на эти манипуляции.

Будьте бдительны к тому, что влияет на Ваш образ жизни.

----------

Монферран (28.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Альтернативное мнение в преддверии новогодних праздников  
> 
> *О пользе мяса и вреде йоги* 
> 
> http://shri-boomer.livejournal.com/398319.html


Порадовало само название темы. Я сам употребляю всё подряд и траву и мясо и рыбу и спортивный белок. Индустрия потребления расширилась изза холодильников, консервантов и всяких промышленных технологий. Наверняка организм заточен на меньшее количество мяса. Но способность адаптировать никто не отменял. Единственное, что меня как буддиста настораживает -- это образование связей с большим количеством существ. В объяснениях про практики очищения слышал, что большое потребление мяса закладывает кармические долги, которые придется отрабатывать, если не применять буддийские практики, способные очистить эти замутнения. Поэтому, как минимум, памятование о страданиях сансары и пожелания хороших перерождений всем убиенным будут кстати при любом употреблении.

----------

Kit (06.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2016)

----------


## Алик

Лет двадцать назад было жутко популярно голодать по Полю Брэггу http://www.e-reading.club/book.php?book=8272. И полезно, и есть ничего не надо ).

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

С юмором о серьёзном:

Веган Акбар
http://lena-malaa.livejournal.com/124142.html

----------

Эделизи (01.04.2016)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------


## Буль

Удручающий ролик...

----------


## Аньезка

Как всегда, у людей в голове бардак. Мечутся между шашлыками и веганством, тогда как самая здоровая альтернатива - ово-лакто-вегетарианство.

----------

Дондог (28.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2016)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Как всегда, у людей в голове бардак. Мечутся между шашлыками и веганством, тогда как самая здоровая альтернатива - ово-лакто-вегетарианство.


Самое здоровое - мясо-ово-лакто-вегетарианство  :Wink:

----------

Альбина (28.04.2016), Дондог (28.05.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Как всегда, у людей в голове бардак. Мечутся между шашлыками и веганством, тогда как самая здоровая альтернатива - ово-лакто-вегетарианство.


Как говорится, на этот вопрос существуют существуют две точки зрения: первая -- моя, и вторая -- неправильная?

----------


## Альбина

> Самое здоровое - мясо-ово-лакто-вегетарианство


самое здоровое всегда бросается на тебя в магазине и просит чтобы его сегодня обязательно съели..

----------

Амар (30.04.2016), Нико (28.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.04.2016)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> самое здоровое всегда бросается на тебя в магазине и просит чтобы его сегодня обязательно съели..


Увы  :Big Grin:  Главное при этом вовремя отогнать всякие чипсы-сухарики-газировки, а оставшееся строго построить по дневной норме БЖУ )

Хотя ситуации разные бывают .Когда начинал качаться, мне наоборот приходилось себя заставлять кушать побольше, не 1-2 раза в день, а 4-5, чтобы побороть свою хроническую худобу и обрасти хоть какими-то мышцами  :Frown:

----------


## Аньезка

> Самое здоровое - мясо-ово-лакто-вегетарианство


Честно говоря, не понимаю, чего вы с такой радостью бравируете тем, что ешьте трупы убитых животных, постите тут картинки. Постыдились бы.

----------

Иван З. (15.11.2018)

----------


## Альбина

> Увы  Главное при этом вовремя отогнать всякие чипсы-сухарики-газировки, а оставшееся строго построить по дневной норме БЖУ )
> 
> Хотя ситуации разные бывают .Когда начинал качаться, мне наоборот приходилось себя заставлять кушать побольше, не 1-2 раза в день, а 4-5, чтобы побороть свою хроническую худобу и обрасти хоть какими-то мышцами


 ну и как? обрасли?

ну я ратую за интуицию и за интуитивное питание в том числе  . По идее так оно происходит. Если осознавать все поедаемое, то приобретаешь опыт полезности для определенных целей и задач в организме . Вот к примеру -съел сливу, понял что и как, в след.раз съешь сливу тогда когда потребуется организму. А чипсы один раз достаточно слопать,чтобы понять. Хотя в экстремальных ситуациях они могут и поддержать кстати. Ну ели вкраце,то есть категория продуктов которые заполняют просто  в момент когда вы о чем-то усиленно думаете  или хронически озабочены. Вообщем для этого калории нужны. А если вы подгоняете по жизни (прощу прощения за феню,  издержки общения))) и еще и одну клетчатку растительную лопаете .то не исключен крах всей экосистемы. ))вот,) . Это не про вас конечно, а гипотетически.)

----------


## Амар

> ну я ратую за интуицию и за интуитивное питание в том числе


Это поедать всё, что захочется?

----------


## Альбина

> Это поедать всё, что захочется?


ну да).

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Честно говоря, не понимаю, чего вы с такой радостью бравируете тем, что ешьте трупы убитых животных, постите тут картинки. Постыдились бы.


Я стыд еще в детстве променял на пирожок с мясом  :Big Grin:  А тема создана для того, чтобы на форуме было альтернативное мнение, чтоб неофиты знали последствия и не теряли здоровье от радикальной пропаганды любителей травушки-муравушки  :Wink: 
Если кого беспокоят посты поедателя трупов убитых животных, они вправе сюда не заходить. В дискуссии я вступать не собираюсь, но ссылки на разные научные исследования и обзоры на них буду сюда продолжать выкладывать, если таковые будут попадаться мне в сети.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> ну и как? обрасли?


Да  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> ну я ратую за интуицию и за интуитивное питание в том числе  . По идее так оно происходит. Если осознавать все поедаемое, то приобретаешь опыт полезности для определенных целей и задач в организме . Вот к примеру -съел сливу, понял что и как, в след.раз съешь сливу тогда когда потребуется организму. А чипсы один раз достаточно слопать,чтобы понять. Хотя в экстремальных ситуациях они могут и поддержать кстати. Ну ели вкраце,то есть категория продуктов которые заполняют просто  в момент когда вы о чем-то усиленно думаете  или хронически озабочены. Вообщем для этого калории нужны. А если вы подгоняете по жизни (прощу прощения за феню,  издержки общения))) и еще и одну клетчатку растительную лопаете .то не исключен крах всей экосистемы. ))вот,) . Это не про вас конечно, а гипотетически.)


Увы, я видимо не обладаю столь развитой интуицией  :Frown:  поэтому больше опираюсь на достижения диетологии. Хотя кушать стараюсь осознанно, как, впрочем, и совершать все остальные действия  :Kiss:

----------

Альбина (29.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Да


молодец Вы тогда :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.04.2016)

----------


## Алик

На правах оффтопа:
Ещё при  СССР было - приехали в полк медики из Питера искать добровольцев на проведение эксперимента по питанию - вместо завтрака, обеда и ужина только разбавленный медицинский спирт. Естественно, подопытных изолировали от мира, чтобы чего на стороне не съели. Я как раз в госпиталь угодил, так что не помню, чем всё закончилось. Но от желающих не было отбоя).

----------


## Фридегар

> Если кого беспокоят посты поедателя трупов убитых животных, они вправе сюда не заходить. В дискуссии я вступать не собираюсь, но ссылки на разные научные исследования и обзоры на них буду сюда продолжать выкладывать, если таковые будут попадаться мне в сети.


Вы ж буддист  :Smilie:  Ньингма, это тибетский буддизм. При чем тут тогда мясоедание? Суть отказа от мяса не накапливать дурную карму или страдание, которое испытывают убиваемые животные, которых лишают их формы раньше времени. Это с точки зрения закона Кармы - преступление. Лишение оболочки живого существа, "душа" которого будет бродить около тех, кто является причиной такого преступления. Предъявлять, так сказать, требования для возмещения ущерба. Это причинение вреда другому существу ради своей выгоды. Вернется как страдание, только и всего. И оттянет достижение окончательной цели - нирваны. Конечного освобождения. 

... В основном это вредит тому, кто не разделяет с животными их, так сказать общую карму. Обитателям городов, далеких от сельского быта. Если же, к примеру, человек близкий к животным дает им сначала пищу, кров и защиту а потом, все-таки убивает - это с точки зрения Кармы меньшее преступление. Он дал и поддержал жизнь и возможность продвижения животному, но потом убил. Разные причины для разной кармы. 

... И, все-таки вполне достаточно молочной пищи и яиц для полноценного питания. 

... хотя, эти возвращающиеся страдания и не имеют конкретной формы, скажем убитой курицы, тем не менее это просто нездоровье, болезнь. Хотя, всё не просто и сочетания кармы очень сложны. Если человек работает напряженно физически - это одно, если нет - другое. При этом, цель работы для которой необходимо мясо - влияет. Это тоже карма. Всё не просто. Но, в любом случае, буддизм истинный и мясо - несовместимы понятия. Как я думаю.

----------

Ometoff (29.04.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Интуитивно организм любит жирное и сладкое  :Smilie:  но и оно надоедает

----------


## Буль

> На правах оффтопа:
> Ещё при  СССР было - приехали в полк медики из Питера искать добровольцев на проведение эксперимента по питанию - вместо завтрака, обеда и ужина только разбавленный медицинский спирт. Естественно, подопытных изолировали от мира, чтобы чего на стороне не съели. Я как раз в госпиталь угодил, так что не помню, чем всё закончилось. Но от желающих не было отбоя).


Это, наверное, особый отдел так выявлял потенциальных алкоголиков в рядах ВС СССР. Никакому медику и в голову не придёт заменять пищу разбавленным спиртом, т.к. результат прекрасно предсказуем.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> буддизм истинный и мясо - несовместимы понятия. Как я думаю.


Лонченпа и ЧННР с вами не согласны  :Smilie:  Насчет всего остального - это уже столько раз обсуждалось на форуме, что повторяться по N-ому кругу нет смысла. Поэтому данная тема больше диетологическо-гастрономическая  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (30.04.2016)

----------


## Амар

> ну да).


Похоже на потакание желаниям.

----------


## Альбина

> Похоже на потакание желаниям.


не смогу сейчас вам все разложить по полкам, прошу меня извинить  :Smilie: ,но это намного рациональнее,чем кажется на первый взгляд. Вкраце если -  если тонко чувствовать настоящие потребности организма - то доминирует довольно простая пища в небольших количествах. Без особой гастрономии.
Вообщем -знаете как оно выходит. Когда внутри нет никаких желаний для себя и обжираловка заканчивается и меру знаешь и выбираешь изолированые продукты (к примеру только рис вареный без соусов там  , или печеная картошка, без мешанины (типа котлета с вермешелью) это я для примера ,а "Оливье" уже не лезет даже на праздники, т.е. не ведешься на коллективные поедалки, типа- глаз хочет,так как помнит,что это вкусно .Но организм не хочет .Короче -пережить вкус  и набить кишечник -не есть полезно для организма.
Я вот за собой заметила такую фигню, если я в нормальном состоянии то меня не заставишь съесть сосиску, а от вкуса черного хлеба или риса я умираю.)
Вообщем так - если в голове непорядок,то и пища выбирается неполезная,чаще выбор обусловлен памятью вкуса, который вбирается в себя в семье обычно с привычками.

Но вот есть какую-то еду без желания - я вообще считаю- кощунство.)))) это насилие над собй. Ну а я за свободу.
Я еще раз напишу,просто уже писала,что еда часто выходит заменителем насыщения,которого нет в жизни, от неудвлетворения, ее потребляют гораздо больше,чем надо для работы организма,но и в этом себя ущемить  если, то должна быть серъезная психологическая замена ,про духовную пищу вообще молчу , то наука сложная.

Вы вот попробуйте прислушаться к своему организму внимательно ,ну не захочет он жирное и сладкое .

----------

Буль (29.04.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы вот попробуйте прислушаться к своему организму внимательно ,ну не захочет он жирное и сладкое .


Хм, как же вот так можно за удаленные от собственной кухни организмы решать? Да еще и рассуждая о свободе и ненасилии...

----------

Буль (30.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (30.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Хм, как же вот так можно за удаленные от собственной кухни организмы решать? Да еще и рассуждая о свободе и ненасилии...


не совсем поняла честно говоря... :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> не совсем поняла честно говоря...


Мой организм увидел, что его могут лишить права на сладенькое, и потребовал запротестовать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Мой организм увидел, что его могут лишить права на сладенькое, и потребовал запротестовать.


ну да.тут вы правы .)я поэтому там и писала что ущемлять ни в чем себя нельзя.и  в сладком тоже,если очень хочется
Просто у меня вот очевидная закономерность - если как суфий в какой-то день покружусь (у меня  тело через вращение ищет однонаправленность  ,а не через  медитацию,как  у Вас,то рис -это все,что мне надо ,а сладкое только в яблоках. Но бывает и мороженое в дни.когда не кружится.)))

----------

Монферран (30.04.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> ну да.тут вы правы .)я поэтому там и писала что ущемлять ни в чем себя нельзя.и  в сладком тоже,если очень хочется
> Просто у меня вот очевидная закономерность - если как суфий в какой-то день покружусь (у меня  тело через вращение ищет однонаправленность  ,а не через  медитацию,как  у Вас,то рис -это все,что мне надо ,а сладкое только в яблоках. Но бывает и мороженое в дни.когда не кружится.)))


Да, про тело это всё крайне интересно. Боюсь, в формате онлайнового общения я не смогу сполна покрыть эту животрепещущую тему о вращении.

----------


## Альбина

> Да, про тело это всё крайне интересно. Боюсь, в формате онлайнового общения я не смогу сполна покрыть эту животрепещущую тему о вращении.


 это я так - пояснить что к чему...ну просто духовные поиски и развитие без этой связки-еды и тела ну никак...как не крутись.))))

----------


## Амар

> не смогу сейчас вам все разложить по полкам


Вы всё подробно объяснили. Так что спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (30.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Вы всё подробно объяснили. Так что спасибо.


хорошо. :Smilie: .просто сначала думала-не осилю... :Smilie:

----------

Амар (30.04.2016)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Я смотрю, обсуждение тут ведётся об аспектах поедания или не поедания мяса, связанных со здоровьем или кулинарно-диетологических предпочтений. Вместе с тем веганство- это отказ от продуктов животного происхождения прежде всего по морально-этическим причинам. В широком смысле веганство- это идеология ахимсы, последователи которой прилагают максимум усилий для прекращения страданий. Для меня, позволю себе личное толкование, в этом и состоит обет бодхисаттвы. Развивая мудрость, сострадание и деятельное участие в том, что происходит в мире и обществе, вполне естественно придерживаться веганского образа жизни, к чему и призывают очень и очень многие буддийские учителя.

----------

Ometoff (06.05.2016), Иван З. (15.11.2018), Тимофей:) (06.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я смотрю, обсуждение тут ведётся об аспектах поедания или не поедания мяса, связанных со здоровьем или кулинарно-диетологических предпочтений. Вместе с тем веганство- это отказ от продуктов животного происхождения прежде всего по морально-этическим причинам. В широком смысле веганство- это идеология ахимсы, последователи которой прилагают максимум усилий для прекращения страданий. Для меня, позволю себе личное толкование, в этом и состоит обет бодхисаттвы. Развивая мудрость, сострадание и деятельное участие в том, что происходит в мире и обществе, вполне естественно придерживаться веганского образа жизни, к чему и призывают очень и очень многие буддийские учителя.


Дак вегитарианство же, а не веганство.

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Дак вегитарианство же, а не веганство.


Веганство- это просто наиболее последовательная форма вегетарианства. Дело в том, что любая индустрия эксплуатации животных связана с чудовищными вещами. Это не так заметно, как при "производстве"  мяса, но не менее ужасно. Яйца- это смолотые заживо цыплята мужского пола, это отрезанные по-живому клювы у несушек, это изрезанные прутьями клеток их лапы. Молоко- это отъём у коровы телёнка, которого позже откормят на убой. Смею напомнить, что в  буддизме нет противопоставления человека и животного мира С точки зрения страдания и вовлечённости в круговорот рождений и смертей мы ничем не отличаемся.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Смею напомнить, что в  буддизме нет противопоставления человека и животного мира .


Нет и крайних форм. Какими бы последовательными различные крайние формы нам не казались бы.
Нет и принуждения других к образу жизни, не свойственному их культуре. Всё на понимании и осознании, но каждый решает сам, в соответствии с собственными склонностями, приоритетами и главное возможностями.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Веганство- это просто наиболее последовательная форма вегетарианства. Дело в том, что любая индустрия эксплуатации животных связана с чудовищными вещами. Это не так заметно, как при "производстве"  мяса, но не менее ужасно. Яйца- это смолотые заживо цыплята мужского пола, это отрезанные по-живому клювы у несушек, это изрезанные прутьями клеток их лапы. Молоко- это отъём у коровы телёнка, которого позже откормят на убой. Смею напомнить, что в  буддизме нет противопоставления человека и животного мира С точки зрения страдания и вовлечённости в круговорот рождений и смертей мы ничем не отличаемся.


Сельское хозяйство тоже связано с чудовищными вещами — вытравливанием токсичными ядами насекомых, кротов и землероек. Наиболее последовательная форма вегетарианства это фотосинтез.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.05.2016), Нико (07.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.05.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Яйца- это смолотые заживо цыплята мужского пола


Нет, до оплодотворения петухом, это просто аналог менструации у людей. Яйцеклетка не оплодотворенная. Несколько кур постоянно несутся без всяких петухов. Простые, между прочим, истины.  




> Молоко- это отъём у коровы телёнка, которого позже откормят на убой


Не сгущайте краски. И попробуйте не подоить корову вовремя, устроит такую весёлую жизнь. Это их кармическое назначение. В Индии - священное животное. Но это не значит, что молочные продукты там запрещены к употреблению ученикам самых разных школ. Наоборот, поощряются. "Кто спит слишком мало или слишком много, кто есть слишком мало или слишком много - тот не станет йогом". 

Веганство - форма лёгкого (или не очень) умопомешательства. Как и чрезмерное употребление мяса, в ущерб остальным продуктам.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.05.2016), Кузьмич (06.05.2016), Нико (07.05.2016), Эделизи (08.05.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

так можно дойти до отрицания, к примеру меда. Призывать самим собирать пыльцу с цветов. Потому только, что пчелы её собирают, переваривают и выделяют в соты, что и является мёдом, кто не знал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.05.2016)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Нет, до оплодотворения петухом, это просто аналог менструации у людей. Яйцеклетка не оплодотворенная. Несколько кур постоянно несутся без всяких петухов. Простые, между прочим, истины.


Я имел ввиду совсем не это. Для того, чтобы получить яйца, нужно, чтобы были куры. Их разводят. Половина цыплят рождается мужского пола. Это отходы. После сортировки их перемалывают живьём в тот же день.





> Не сгущайте краски. И попробуйте не подоить корову вовремя, устроит такую весёлую жизнь. Это их кармическое назначение. В Индии - священное животное. Но это не значит, что молочные продукты там запрещены к употреблению ученикам самых разных школ. Наоборот, поощряются. "Кто спит слишком мало или слишком много, кто есть слишком мало или слишком много - тот не станет йогом".


Вы наверное весьма примерно представляете, что происходит в мясо-молочной промышленности. Корова, как и женщина, чтоб давать молоко, должна родить телёнка. Для этого её оплодотворяют, говоря проще насилуют, а после рождения телёнка, последнего сразу забирают силой. Надо сказать, что коровы весьма привязаны к своим детям. Да-да, у коров тоже есть чувства. Это не машины для производства молока и мяса. Новорожденный телёнок, который с первых мгновений жизни знает только страх, боль  и жестокость, помещается отдельно. Позже это будет новая дойная корова. Или телятина, для получения которой телят перед забоем держат на специальном корме и с ограничением движения. Потом их подвешивают за задние ноги и перерезают горло. Как говорится, только факты, никакого сгущения красок. Могу ролики поставить, но думаю, что это не для формата буддийского форума. Кроме того, меня несколько насторожило определение кармическое предназначение. Никто никем ни для чего не предназначен. Есть совокупность причин, приведшая к определённым последствиям.Коровы рождаются коровами  и страдают не потому, что предназначены для этого. Обет боддхисаттвы именно в том и состоит, чтобы спасать страдающие существа.  



> Веганство - форма лёгкого (или не очень) умопомешательства. Как и чрезмерное употребление мяса, в ущерб остальным продуктам.


Удивлю вас, но в некоторых странах, веганство является вариантом общественной нормы. В Израиле, например. И не бывает чрезмерного употребления мяса. Вы либо поддерживаете индустрию убийства, либо нет.

----------

Ometoff (07.05.2016), Иван З. (15.11.2018)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> так можно дойти до отрицания, к примеру меда. Призывать самим собирать пыльцу с цветов. Потому только, что пчелы её собирают, переваривают и выделяют в соты, что и является мёдом, кто не знал.


Да, мёд принадлежит пчёлам, молоко- телятам, тела животных- им самим.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кушать то что ?

Огромное количество людей на Земле и так голодает. Многие даже не имеют возможности нормальную воду пить.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2016)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Не буду устраивать здесь холивары, один ролик всё же выложу. На мой взгляд, очень толковый.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjBqQQ6PfQg

----------

Ostrbor (09.05.2016)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Кушать то что ?
> 
> Огромное количество людей на Земле и так голодает. Многие даже не имеют возможности нормальную воду пить.


Огромное количество посевных площадей используется для выращивания корма для животных. Этих ресурсов вполне хватило бы для прокорма всех голодающих.

----------

Vladiimir (07.05.2016), Иван З. (15.11.2018)

----------


## Шенпен

Ничего не имею против веганов и веганства. Имею против, когда веганы приходят к мясоедам и начинают учить их жизни. Человек самим фактом своего существования вредит множеству живых существ. А про моральные качества вегетарианцев типа Гитлера, вообще лучше молчать. В гитлеровской Германии куча законов была принята о защите животных,и что?

----------

Won Soeng (08.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.05.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Я имел ввиду совсем не это. Для того, чтобы получить яйца, нужно, чтобы были куры. Их разводят. Половина цыплят рождается мужского пола. Это отходы. После сортировки их перемалывают живьём в тот же день.


Это карма тех, кто так делает. Но те, кто уважает куриное достоинство и берет только то, что является их, кур, кармическим долгом - тот не несет ответственность.   




> Вы наверное весьма примерно представляете, что происходит в мясо-молочной промышленности. Корова, как и женщина, чтоб давать молоко, должна родить телёнка. Для этого её оплодотворяют, говоря проще насилуют, а после рождения телёнка, последнего сразу забирают силой. Надо сказать, что коровы весьма привязаны к своим детям. Да-да, у коров тоже есть чувства.


Мало представляю, как и не вникаю в коровьи чувства. Но то, что можно всё сделать если не по сердцу, то хотя бы по уму - это представляю. По крайней мере, хочу чтобы все были счастливы. Коровы, телята и я, получая молочную продукцию. Без которой мои чувства будут претерпевать гораздо большие неудобства, чем самые возвышенные коровьи. По крайней мере, до тех пор, пока корова не подымется до меня. Человека этой сферы. 

Хотя, все чувствуют страдания и радости одинаково. Либо сильно, либо слабо.

----------


## Фридегар

> Кушать то что ?


"ешьте на здоровье всё, на здоровье кушайте")
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moCuM7Njvh0

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Огромное количество посевных площадей используется для выращивания корма для животных. Этих ресурсов вполне хватило бы для прокорма всех голодающих.


К сожалению без химии и урожай не вырастишь. Даже картошку.
Разве, что рапс.(хотя и там гербицид нужен)

Утопия это, в основном идея для жителей мегаполисов из развитых стран.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не буду устраивать здесь холивары, один ролик всё же выложу. На мой взгляд, очень толковый.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjBqQQ6PfQg


Хорошее начало. Но начиная с момента о вреде мяса и пользе веганства - стандартная натяжка.
Когда противники мясоедения перестанут обманывать? Я понимаю, от одних ужасов убийства животных не многие отказываются от мясоедения и хочется как-то зацепить эгоистические основы личности. Но обманы регулярно вскрываются и люди просто перестают верить всему. Раз допускается ложь в одном, значит все нужно тщательно перепроверять. А никто этого не хочет. Поэтому общее впечатление: эти лжецы опять  хотят мной манипулировать.

Разве не понятно, что нельзя использовать опровергнутые исследования? Разве не понятно, что самим противникам мясоедения необходимо решительно низвергнуть все недобросовестные "исследования"?

----------

Монферран (08.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если не кривить душой, то нужно признать сущность сансары. Существование происходит в глубоком и всепоглощающем конфликте. 

Поэтому правильным ответом является умеренность. Диетические культы являются идеологиями, но они не основаны на пробуждении ума. 

Все диетические культы относятся к заблуждениям в 4 БИ.

Пробужденный ум прежде всего умерен. Умерен в еде, умерен в поддержке идей, умерен в критике идей.

Если общество охвачено идеями, сангха не может относиться к этим идеям с презрением, не теряя связи с обществом.

Сангха не замкнута в себе, единственная ее функция - хранение Дхармы, передача Дхармы новым и новым ученикам. Разрывая связь с обществом сангха не выполняет своей функции. И тогда учение уходит из мира, не может быть передано. 

Великое сострадание не делит существ на жертв и убийц. Всякое насилие имеет причину в жажде, гневе и невежестве.

Очень жаль, когда заблуждение культивируется еще и обманом.

Нельзя обманывать людей в том, что они все могут взять и избежать своей природы. Что всем может быть полезен какой-то один образ жизни, и что к нему можно принуждать, насилием, обманом или запугиванием.

Во всех культах поступают именно так. Попытки пробудить людей насильно обречены на провал и реакцию. 
Но в одном случае, пробужденный ум знает, что утверждая некие истины реакция неизбежна, и он готов к ней.
А в другом случае, омраченный ум фанатически отрицает право других на реакцию.

В идеологическом веганстве или вегетарианстве нет пробужденного зерна. Это лишь омрачение страхом боли. Этот страх нужно распознать и преодолеть.

----------

Монферран (08.05.2016), Эделизи (08.05.2016)

----------


## Ostrbor

> Не буду устраивать здесь холивары, один ролик всё же выложу. На мой взгляд, очень толковый.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjBqQQ6PfQg


Эти пищевые привычки будут восприниматься как варварство и дикость. Так же как сейчас относяться к каннибализму. Возможно, что скрытая причина - психическое расстройство.

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Хорошее начало. Но начиная с момента о вреде мяса и пользе веганства - стандартная натяжка.
> Когда противники мясоедения перестанут обманывать? Я понимаю, от одних ужасов убийства животных не многие отказываются от мясоедения и хочется как-то зацепить эгоистические основы личности. Но обманы регулярно вскрываются и люди просто перестают верить всему. Раз допускается ложь в одном, значит все нужно тщательно перепроверять. А никто этого не хочет. Поэтому общее впечатление: эти лжецы опять  хотят мной манипулировать.
> 
> Разве не понятно, что нельзя использовать опровергнутые исследования? Разве не понятно, что самим противникам мясоедения необходимо решительно низвергнуть все недобросовестные "исследования"?


Пересмотрел ещё раз ролик. Обман, ложь, опровергнутые исследования- что именно вы имеете ввиду? Доктор психологии рассказывает вкратце о результатах своих научных изысканий по психологии мясоедения. Излагаемые ею факты вполне объективны, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Только вопросы в начале ролика, с которых начинается объяснение, идиотские. Ежу понятно, что мясо и молоко одних животных предпочитается мясу других по экономическим соображениям. Если бы свиней было так же удобно доить как коров, пили бы свиное молоко. Дальше идёт рассуждение о злостных неправильных убеждениях, которые нам якобы кто-то внушил. А по факту, эти убеждения у нас были со времён обезьяноподобного предка, когда никто не мог их отрефлексировать, и именно поедание мяса явилось одной из главных причин увеличения мозга, вследствие чего появилась сама возможность задумываться о нравственности или безнравственности этого.

С выводом не поспоришь, у богатого белого американца сегодня действительно есть выбор, и он может сознательно отказаться от мяса без особых проблем. И это очень хорошо и полезно, не есть животных. Но зачем делать этот вывод на основе каких-то левых посылок, непонятно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пересмотрел ещё раз ролик. Обман, ложь, опровергнутые исследования- что именно вы имеете ввиду? Доктор психологии рассказывает вкратце о результатах своих научных изысканий по психологии мясоедения. Излагаемые ею факты вполне объективны, на мой взгляд.


Пока психологические вопросы рассматриваются - все верно.

А вот когда показывают толстячка-мясоеда и вегана-спортсмена, начинается обман.
Все исследования, которые показывали преимущество для человека веганской (вегетарианской) пищи перед мясоедением - были почти незамедлительно раскритикованы. Показаны ошибки, подтасовки и натяжки.

Все авторы "исследований" и идеологи веганства и вегетарианства об этой критике знают. Но делают вид, что ее нет.

Поэтому психологический аспект очень верен. Никто не согласится съесть любимую кошку, собаку или канарейку. 
Когда я был маленьким, бабушка купила поросят и я к ним очень привязался. Когда их убили, я не мог их есть. С тех пор для меня было понятно, что значит не привязываться к животным, выращиваемым на еду. 

Нужно понимать, что никаких ужасов с животными в домашнем масштабе не происходит. Дед - ветеринар, убивал расчетливо, быстро, не доставляя животным лишних мучений. Хотя, конечно же, животные чувствовали предстоящее и паниковали. 

Я хорошо помню эту панику. 

Сам я могу убить животное, но предпочитаю этого не делать. Но и от мяса не отказываюсь. Когда нет мяса - я могу обходиться овощами. 

Есть привычки организма, отказ от которых бывает мучительным и включающим психосоматики. 

Люди, легко отказывающиеся от каких-то привычек (или вовсе не подверженные им) порой слишком большое значение придают своей неприверженности и начинают давить на окружающих. Это ошибка. Каждый должен исследовать те привязанности, которым подвержен. Я всегда предлагаю попробовать бросить дышать. 

Пока люди не очень понимают как работает цепляние и существование, их ум часто подвержен разнообразному цеплянию за ложные идеи и ритуалы. 

Люди часто боятся боли и смерти и думают о том, как их избежать. Таких людей легко увлечь разными идеями спасения животных, голодающих и т.п. 
Такие устремления можно использовать, их можно трансформировать. 

Но все дело в том, что истории о Бодхисаттвах полезны для того, чтобы вернуть внимание в сферы болезненные, которые человек отрицает. 
Главная помощь, которую оказывает Бодхисаттва - это обучение Дхарме. 

Каким бы заботливым ни был человек, скольких бы существ он ни оберегал, кормил, спасал - пока он не видит ясно причину страданий и прекращение страданий - он не может зародить бодхичитту.

Но люди увлекаются историями самопожертвования и это зачастую становится препятствием для обучения Дхарме.

Культы веганства - такого же рода. 

Ахимса происходит из трех источников. Два - омраченных, один - мудрый.
Первый источник ахимсы - страх мучения и самоидентификация с существами, переживающими мучение и боль. Существо просто не может не избегать мучений и так же "заботится" о других - помогая им избежать мучений.

Второй источник ахимсы - неведение кармы и увлечение идеями заслуг и воздаяния. Существо мечтает о счастливых уделах и цепляется за ритуалы. надеясь, что они обеспечат благое перерождение.

Третий источник ахимсы - мудрость, ясное видение старадания, причины страдания, прекращения страдания, пути к прекращению страдания. Как опытная и мудрая мать, Бодхисаттва предупреждает о неблагих деяниях, указывает на неблагие деяния, указывает на связь неблагих деяний с неблагими, мучительными ситуациями, указывает на благие деяния, указывает на правильный образ жизни. Делает ли он это правильным наставлением, или правильным действием в ситуации или созданием ситуации, в которой могут быть сделаны правильные выводы - основанное на мудрости ведет к прекращению страдания, а не к усилиям по его избеганию и борьбе с факторами ситуаций, ведущих к явному страданию.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Еще одно мнение по данному вопросу, со стороны спортсмена (http://www.sportiwno.ru/profiles/273/)


По теме - с 6:08

Ну и еще немного по здоровью:

Далай-лама: В течение 20 месяцев я придерживался строгого вегетарианства. В то время один из моих индийских друзей посоветовал мне попробовать заменители мяса. Я употреблял в пищу много молока, сметаны. Затем в 1967-м… в 1966-м или 1967-м у меня начались проблемы с желчным пузырем, гепатит. Все тело пожелтело. Позже я шутил, что в то время я стал «живым Буддой». Все тело желтое, сам – желтый и ногти желтые. И тогда тибетский врач, а также врач-аллопат посоветовали мне есть мясо. Так я вернулся к привычной пище. 
http://savetibet.ru/2010/08/21/dalailama.html

----------

Нико (09.05.2016), Савелов Александр (14.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (10.05.2016)

----------

